# How tall are you?



## Bella789 (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm actually pretty tall for a girl, being 5 foot 10, i dislike my size, I wish I was a bit shorter, how tall are you? Are you short or tall?


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 22, 2017)

i wish i was shorter so bad i _hate_ being tall. im 6'1 but i wish i was a little bit shorter. people always mistake me for being a senior and ask if i stayed back its so annoying


----------



## jiny (Mar 22, 2017)

i'm short asf, 4'11"


----------



## Bella789 (Mar 22, 2017)

xii said:


> i'm short asf, 4'11"


Wow, I'm sorry, but don't worry, my sister is only 4'9 and in 10th grade, I'm pretty sure she's maybe part dwarfism not trying to say she is but I'm tall and she's so short!


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 22, 2017)

5'9

I don't like it at all.


----------



## gabuie (Mar 22, 2017)

5'6


----------



## Locket (Mar 22, 2017)

5'4 (162cm)

I'm only in 7th grade, and everyone in my grade is really short so I feel like a giant.

I wish I was a little taller, maybe 5'6 or 5'7, but I'm still growing.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 22, 2017)

Like 5'4" and I'm male and I'm in 10th grade, fml tbh


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 22, 2017)

i'm 5'9 and i wish i were shorter


----------



## Licorice (Mar 22, 2017)

4'10"


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm 5'2 and not ashamed to be a shorty.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm 5'7. Not too tall, not too short. I'm pretty much contented with my height.


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

1.8m


----------



## hamster (Mar 22, 2017)

5'5, i'm fine with it


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 22, 2017)

I think I'm around 4'6

Small af oops
But I'm a super late developer so hopefully I'll get a bit more height on me


----------



## fenris (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm like... 5'6", maybe 5'7"?


----------



## Weiland (Mar 22, 2017)

5'6. I hate it but it's whatever, I guess. I'm 18 and still growing. I took a test when I was younger and it turns out I'm supposed to be 5'8.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 22, 2017)

163 cm /  5'4


----------



## Corrie (Mar 22, 2017)

I am 5'5! C:


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Mar 22, 2017)

I'd be 5 foot 1 if I stood up straight which I don't because I have terrible posture


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 22, 2017)

5'7".  I'm pretty average, honestly.


----------



## easpa (Mar 22, 2017)

5'4ish I think? Haven't grown since I was about 13 which is kind of unfortunate lol


----------



## forestyne (Mar 22, 2017)

i'm 5'5"~6". my boyfriend is over 6' and i wish i was taller ;u;


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm 5'11"/180cm, so pretty average.


----------



## Julia_Miller (Mar 22, 2017)

i am 4 foot 11 and i am 11


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2017)

I think I'm still 5'10". I was hoping to hit 6 feet sometime in my life, but unless some miracle happens I doubt I'm growing anymore than what I'm currently at.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 22, 2017)

5'7"


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 22, 2017)

Julia_Miller said:


> i am 4 foot 11 and i am 11



How are people like half a decade younger than me so tall T_________T


----------



## uyumin (Mar 22, 2017)

5'3"


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 22, 2017)

5'5
I wish I was shorter :/


----------



## Peter (Mar 22, 2017)

6 foot 3 inches / 191cm; last time I measured


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

5"6.
I'm 5"6. 
Not sure whether to see it as "short" or "medium".


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 22, 2017)

5'3 and a half. 
My pediatrician used to tell me I'd be 5'6-5'8. Liar.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 22, 2017)

6' exactly and I'm pretty happy about my height!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 22, 2017)

Somewhere between 5'10" and 5'11".


----------



## Fleshy (Mar 22, 2017)

Around 5'3", I hate my height


----------



## UnlikelyPenguin (Mar 22, 2017)

Around 5ft.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 22, 2017)

5' 8"


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 22, 2017)

5'3. I hate my height so much because it is one thing about my body I can never change. I wish I was tall.


----------



## StarUrchin (Mar 22, 2017)

5'3. Kinda sucks since I play sports but I guess I will have to stick being libero.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm either like 5'7 or 5'8 I forget what I said in the last thread like this and also I cba to measure


----------



## vel (Mar 22, 2017)

5'4"


----------



## wassop (Mar 22, 2017)

between 5'7" and 5'8" dependin


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 22, 2017)

5'8 / 178cm


----------



## ibelleS (Mar 22, 2017)

5'7


----------



## seliph (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm 160cm of whoop-ass


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 23, 2017)

178cm, or 5'10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 23, 2017)

18 feet

168cm, I think that's like 5'6


----------



## Saylor (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm somewhere between 5'3 and 5'4.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 23, 2017)

Somewhere between 5'6 and 5'7


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 23, 2017)

5'8", I'm unusually short for my family, who are around 5'11" and taller, except my mom and sister who are shorter than me.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 23, 2017)

5'7. I'm in 7th grade and I'm typically taller than most other kids


----------



## Franny (Mar 23, 2017)

i'm like 4'11 or something. idk.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 23, 2017)

5 foot 9 and in 9th grade and I wish I was taller lol.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Mar 23, 2017)

Exactly 5ft/152cm. Wish I was just a little taller


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 23, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> 5'7. I'm in 7th grade and I'm typically taller than most other kids



Ffs you're tall af


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd guess I'm 5'3'' and I'm pretty happy with my height.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 23, 2017)

5'6 as an adult male.


----------



## LibrareII (Mar 23, 2017)

5'11" which is really godamn annoying, like, can I not grow one more inch? I'm still the shortest of my friends, though.


----------



## TheOtherHatedGuy (Mar 23, 2017)

Im a lil short potootie at 5'0 cm(jk) Ft


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 23, 2017)

5'8


----------



## Kess (Mar 24, 2017)

5ft lol


----------



## Astarte (Mar 24, 2017)

5'8"


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I'm around 5'8"

I guess I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 25, 2017)

Whoops I'm actually 4'9 I always get mixed up rip


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2017)

6ft


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm only 5'5 (165.1 cm)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 30, 2017)

5"6
not TALL for my age but im not small


----------



## Alyx (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm about 5'5", though at my recent appointment I measured at 5'4", so, I don't know, I guess it varies, perhaps I was slouching...


----------



## RainbowPanda (Apr 9, 2017)

5'5"/166cm 
With I was a bit shorter, but I've been this height since I was like 12-13, so I guess I'm done growing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

5'5"/166cm 
With I was a bit shorter, but I've been this height since I was like 12-13, so I guess I'm done growing.


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2017)

5'5 Girl :v


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2017)

4'11" and i love my height, don't wanna get any taller


----------



## Mari-Golds (Apr 9, 2017)

170 cm


----------



## radioloves (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm 5'2 I wish I was a lot taller


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 9, 2017)

Somewhere around 5'2/5'3 and I am fine with my height, i like bein' short


----------



## cIementine (Apr 9, 2017)

5'3"


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 9, 2017)

5'6", verging on 5'7". Pretty happy with my height I guess - I'm taller than all the other women in my family, at least, haha.


----------



## opalskiies (Apr 9, 2017)

5'3.5"


----------



## mayorsam17 (Apr 9, 2017)

5'7 and very happy with my height


----------



## ellarella (Apr 9, 2017)

5'7"/170cm dude in denmark. i'm happy with my height. it's extremely rare that i see guys shorter than me, as the national average is like 6'0".


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 9, 2017)

6'3"


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 9, 2017)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> 6'3"


HOLY MOLEY!!



154cm / about 5'1 ft!

jpnse people aren't really tall, but i also drank an unhealthy amount of caffeine at young age!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 10, 2017)

6'4"


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm 6'5" 
seems like there are quite a few tall player here, haha ~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 10, 2017)

5'5" I think I'm perfect, and if I need anything from a high shelf I have my tall boyfriend. =D


----------



## ZagZig321 (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm 5'3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm 5'1 (158cm).. glad I'm in France now. People are almost same size as me.
Germany was hell for me _(I'm german)_. Everyone +1,80m and then me


----------



## Sergi (Apr 10, 2017)

5'8 wish i was shorter


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 10, 2017)

5'2" which is the average height for a female in my country. I'd like to at least be 5'4" but I think I've already stopped growing


----------



## Dogeater909 (Apr 10, 2017)

183cm


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 10, 2017)

5'2"


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 10, 2017)

Barely 5'1, it sucks most times. That top shelf is constantly taunting me


----------



## ChocoMagii (Apr 11, 2017)

165cm


----------



## namiieco (Apr 11, 2017)

4'9 
idk i couldve grown a bit more but i doubt it
i literally stopped growing after yr 6 (10-11)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm 5'10" and I'm pretty tall for a girl, actually x'D I'm only gonna get taller, my dad is 6'3"-- and my two brothers have already outgrown me! They're both at least 6" or taller-


----------



## britters (Apr 12, 2017)

I got my moms height. So I'm short. 5'3"


----------



## Emizel (Apr 12, 2017)

5'3''


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

5'3'' all my friends make jokes about my height all the time, it's like their favourite thing to roast me on tbh


----------



## MochiACNL (Apr 12, 2017)

5'2" I actually feel pretty tall but I know I'm really short lmao.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Apr 12, 2017)

5'10" female here, too. I feel like I should own/embrace it or whatever, but honestly? Meh. :|


----------



## glover (Apr 12, 2017)

3'3 Feet i should feel ashamed


----------



## Aarca (Apr 12, 2017)

4'11"
I'm so short...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm either 5'10" or 5'11". Pretty sure I'm 5'10".


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2017)

Part of the 6 club 6ft


----------



## mogyay (Apr 13, 2017)

i'm 5'7, i wish i was an inch or so taller but i'm happy with my height


----------



## Trystin (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm 5'2" on a good day


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 14, 2017)

More like how short are you cuz I'm 5'0.


----------



## Barbara (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm about 1,75 m tall.


----------



## Argo (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm either 5'3 or 5'4 ands that's pretty average.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm about 5'9. Tall but I don't feel tall lol


----------



## ams (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm a bit of a giant at 6'. I used to be really embarrassed about my height when I was a kid because I felt like girls shouldn't be so tall, but now I'm pretty ok with it.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm somewhere between 5'10" and 6', not sure where exactly, but I'm just slightly above average height. I think my height is just fine and I have no issues with it. I'm pretty lanky though. My dad is 6'3" but we have the same size legs. My torso is slightly small compared to the rest of my body I think.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 17, 2017)

4'9" joinin the smol club yeaaaaAAHHH


----------



## Primarina (Apr 19, 2017)

6 feet, give or take an inch.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm 4'11
There are so many people on here that are my height or around my height, i'm so happy lol


----------



## Bones (Apr 20, 2017)

For the longest time I thought I was 5'7", then I found out I was 5'3".. and after many years of trying to (and finally being able to) cope with this travesty, I find out that I am, in fact, exactly 5'4". Either way, I've accepted the fact that I'm doomed to being short.


----------



## r a t (Apr 20, 2017)

about 5"3, I would love to be taller cause trying to find good length dresses and skirts or basically anything on my lower half is a task


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm a guy at 5'10


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm around 5'3 or 5'4, but I'm still growing


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2018)

I?m 5?3? I?m a midget


----------

